# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  В каком возрасте заводить детей?

## JAHolper

Как вы считаете, какой возраст оптимален для зачатия ребёнка?

----------


## SDS

Зачатие должно происходить на пике взаимной любви и возраст тут совершенно ни при чём.
Это - не ГосПлан.

----------


## AKON

25-30, стоишь на ногах, можешь обеспечить семью

----------


## Irina

20-25 пока здоровье есть и родня может помочь. А вот когда станешь на ноги, детей то как раз можно уже и не захотеть - некогда за работой.

----------


## Carlen

Некоторые и в 25 уверенно стоят на ногах, а другие и в 50 пошатываются неуверенно. детей, мне кажется, надо заводить в любви и осознанно, а тогда ,возможно, и ноги крепче станут - стимулов больше.

----------


## Droplya

каждый по своему - согласна.
оптимальный возраст для девушек это все же 20-25

----------


## Таис

до 35 - вполне нормально. А вообще, надо смотреть по состоянию здоровья...

----------


## Энрика

Это вопрос планирования..

----------


## vladliena87

Самый классный возраст - это когда оба осознанно хотят ребенка!)

----------

